# Lost my best freind last week - Cody.



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Shedding a tear hearing about your Cody. You have my thoughts. It is so great when you find a great dog to go through life with.

Welcome to the forum.

Hooch


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry...my heart is with you...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry for your loss of Cody. There are many of us hear who know exactly the deep loss you are feeling. Cody sounds like he was a great companion to you. Godspeed Cody... Enjoy playing with Cedah and Arby at the bridge.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I am so sorry about Cody. He will be waiting at the Bridge fro you. I know you must have so many wonderful memories of him and he was lucky to have you in his life,


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Its so hard reading this and not crying with you.....im so so sorry for your loss, sounds like Cody was a gem.....an angel with wings and a tennis ball now.....Hes in my prayers and so are you.......


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss and hope we can offer you some comfort. We have all been through the loss of a beloved friend and know your pain. Rest in Peace sweet Cody. Hope you are happy and not in pain playing with our friends until you can be with your family again. 
Cody sounds like he was great friend and companion to you. Please accept my condolences.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss.

I too lost my best friend of 13 years last week, Goliath went to the bridge August 17th. It is comforting to know that he has friends such as Cody to play with.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry. Cody sounds like a wonderful friend. I hope memories of him will in time bring you comfort.

I'm glad you joined the board. There are several members who found the forum after losing a beloved companion. You are welcome here, and we all are here to listen and share your sorrow, too many of us have shared your loss.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im so sorry about Cody.... My thoughts are with you and your family......


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

First of all welcome to the forum. I am so very sorry to hear about the loss of your sweet Cody. I hope that this forum can offer you some comfort, as difficult as that may be right now. I am sure Cody is having a glorious time chasing balls at the rainbow bridge. My thoughts go out to you.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. Cody will sit on your shoulder and stay in your heart until its time for you to join him at Rainbow Bridge. Bless you for giving him love & friendship while he was with you. Godspeed Sweet Cody.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Cody


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Cody*

I am so sorry for the lost of Cody i really know how you are feeling as i have lost 2 Golden's just latey the last one my Darling Sadie suddenly just 4 weeks ago and like your Cody she was so good at everying always with you and loved life.
Cody can play at the bridge with her and my other dog Meg who i lost it December 2006.
Its started me off crying again but one day we will all meet at the bridge.

Maggie


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

My condolences to you and your family. Many have been through a loss such as yours and we know your pain. I hope when you are ready that you will share pictures of Cody with us and tell us more about his life with you.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Very sorry to hear about Cody. He sounds like he was the perfect ambassador for the breed, and a great companion. 

I too found solace in these forums when I lost my first golden. It will really help to talk about Cody with us because we will completely understand. 

When you are ready, I hope that you consider bringing another golden into your life. It would be a wonderful legacy to Cody if you opened your heart to another golden. 

You and I are both in Houston, and there are two very active golden retriever rescue groups here. I also know of a few very good breeders.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss. I can tell by your words how much you loved him. No matter how long we have them here with us it is never long enough and they will always be missed.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

sorry to hear your sad news about Cody, you gave him a wonderful life.


----------



## goldenrules (May 16, 2007)

You are in our hearts and prayers as you mourn the loss of your beloved Cody. As you move through this storm, know that there is blue sky on the horizon. It is better to have loved and lost, than to have never loved at all.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

My feelings are with you for Cody. The better a dog is the more we grieve when we lose them. You will see him again in a better place

Wagondog


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry you lost your most precious friend. As amny hae said, we here know and understand the heart break you are feeling right now. Steve lost his Skyler on May 14 and I lost my Buck on May 15. Your guy is going to have many, many fine dogs to play with at the bridge.

Pleae continue to come here and we would love to hear more about him and see pictures. And I hope that before long you will able to get another golden. None will ever replace Cody, but will live in your heart beside him.


----------



## Nugget9806 (Aug 10, 2007)

My thoughts are with you.

Nugget did everything right too, right up till the day. He didn't fuss just looked up at me with those beautiful sad eyes as if he was asking for my permission. I told him it was ok, Mama would miss him but I would get through it.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts & prayers are with you. I do hope that your many happy memories together will often bring smiles to you. Hugs.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. So sorry to hear of the sad loss of your pal Cody. You and he are in our prayers.


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

very sorry to you, the pain can be so intense at times.. all we can do is remember those wonderful moments, when everything was ok.. when you were both happy and you were loving them up.. all we can do is be thankful for that.. 

take care of yourself,
Tim


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

first I want to say :311hi-thu welcome to this wonderful forum.

my thoughts are with you. I'm so sorry for your loss. sounds like you gave cody a very happy long life. I too lost a beloved friend of almost 15 years on june 12, 2007. she was our first dog and she will always have a special place in our hearts and our home. she was one of us....... we miss her but we enjoy thinking of her and all the happy memories we had with her. cody's playing pain free now at the rainbow bridge. rest well cody. 

Debbie & mason


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry that this tremendous loss has brought you here but I am glad that you found us. I lost my first golden "Kody" on 8/1/05. It led me to a forum similar to this one and it helped me a great deal through the grieving process to share pictures and stories of my sweet boy. Everyone here understands your pain. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time.

Godspeed sweet angel Cody....go find my angel Kody at the Bridge...he would love to play ball with you...


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

It's so hard letting them go. My prayers and thoughts are with you. Run free Cody. Sandy and Kelly will play anytime.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

My sincere sympathies to you. Losing Cody has to be so hard. He sounds like a fantastic dog.

I know there will be a bevy of our cancer pups at the Bridge to show Cody around. 

Sadly,
Julie


----------



## JtOlive (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the support everyone. It is still very hard to take. I know the sadness will less over time but.... 

I did mistype - I moved from Houston to the Tulsa area. If anyone knows of quality breeders in the area I would really appreciate the information.


----------

